# Guys that own Scales, how much does a full 30ml bottle weigh?



## stevie g

I want to get a scale for measuring 30ml bottles of eliquid.

How much does a 30ml bottle weigh with eliquid in it?.


----------



## Mike

Depends on bottle type, pipette type and VG : PG ratio.


----------



## blujeenz

79.51g for the Vanilla bottles in the VapeMob intense range.
An empty is 49.5 and half full is roughly 64g to 66g.


Sprint said:


> I want to get a scale for measuring 30ml bottles of eliquid.
> 
> How much does a 30ml bottle weigh with eliquid in it?.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

blujeenz said:


> 79.51g for the Vanilla bottles in the VapeMob intense range.
> An empty is 49.5 and half full is roughly 64g to 66g.



That's either 100% PG or a underfilled. Interesting

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Mike said:


> Depends on bottle type, pipette type and VG : PG ratio.


Looking for a ball park figure so that I can order the right thing. Don't want to order a scale that only does upto 200g and find out that the bottles weight more than that.

It is a standard glass bottle with child proof top and pipette, similar to the ones that Vape Cartel uses on their line.


----------



## stevie g

So will 200g maximum be fine?.


----------



## Ezekiel

30 ml pure VG (the heaviest component in any e-juice bottle) is about 37.8 grams... depending on the VG. So lets be super safe and say its 50 grams max... which means your ejuice will never be _more_ than 50 grams for the actual liquid.

That gives you a headroom of 150 grams for your bottle + dripper/cap - which is more than enough. Plastic bottles are usually less than 10 grams, glass bottles round about 50 grams.

So yes, a 200 g max scale will be good enough, even for larger bottles/volumes. Just make sure the scale can read accurately to the second decimal (it should have an 'increment', or 'accuracy' of 0.01 g. 0.02, or at the most, 0.05 g will still be more or less ok, depending on the size of the bottles you regularly make.

And yes, interesting about the VapeMob bottles... did you measure the empty bottle with the dripper as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

Got the info I need to make an informed decision. Thank you.


----------



## blujeenz

Ezekiel said:


> And yes, interesting about the VapeMob bottles... did you measure the empty bottle with the dripper as well?


Yes, 3 empties, rinsed, dried: 

49.71 minus label, some black shellac coating removed from ultrasonic'ing. 

49.8 minus label.

49.9 label on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Mike said:


> That's either 100% PG or a underfilled. Interesting


It was a paper estimate based on an empty bottle being 49g and I just added a theoretical 30g for liquid weight.
Alas I dont have any full bottles of anything.


----------



## Mike

blujeenz said:


> It was a paper estimate based on an empty bottle being 49g and I just added a theoretical 30g for liquid weight.
> Alas I dont have any full bottles of anything.



Ahhh ok, thanks.


----------

